# Psalm 64



## JBaldwin (Aug 7, 2008)

To the choirmaster. A Psalm of David.
64:1 Hear my voice, O God, in my complaint;
preserve my life from dread of the enemy.
2 Hide me from the secret plots of the wicked,
from the throng of evildoers,
3 who whet their tongues like swords,
who aim bitter words like arrows,
4 shooting from ambush at the blameless,
shooting at him suddenly and without fear.
5 They hold fast to their evil purpose;
they talk of laying snares secretly,
thinking, “Who can see them?”
6 They search out injustice,
saying, “We have accomplished a diligent search.”
For the inward mind and heart of a man are deep!

7 *But God shoots his arrow at them;
they are wounded suddenly.
8 They are brought to ruin, with their own tongues turned against them;
all who see them will wag their heads.
9 Then all mankind fears;
they tell what God has brought about
and ponder what he has done.*
10 Let the righteous one rejoice in the Lord
and take refuge in him!
Let all the upright in heart exult!
(ESV)

The last two months have been very difficult for my family in part because of wicked people who refuse to let up on us. Week after week, there is another assualt, false charges against resulting in visits from the police, charges against resulting in visits from county inspectors, threats of lawsuits, etc. It seems these wicked people have laid out a plan to destroy us. I have been extremely worn down because of it. A call from the magistrate with yet another issue brought on by the same people ruined my vacation this week where I was hoping to escape for a few days to rest. 

Yesterday, I read this Psalm, and it brought great comfort to me. May we never forget that God will deal with our enemies, and when He is done with His work, all will know that God is in charge!


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 7, 2008)

I realized the other day reading a Psalm about God's preservation and the way He fights for us and destroys our enemies, the truth of His electing love in a way I never had. I often feel that God must be angry at me and out to destroy me for my sins. But He has eternally chosen me from destruction to fight for, not against: He doesn't think of _me _as the bad guy. Rather He is out to save me from all the 'bad guys' --including my own old nature. He will deliver us all from every evil, as surely as we are His.


----------

